# Dog eating candle wax



## lizziebrewster (Nov 2, 2016)

My 2 year old lab just ate some scented candle wax, about the same amount as a tea light or two? 
Is it poisonous, should I be worried??


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wax is non toxic so no worries and a labs a fair size dog and the amount you mention small in comparison that said I don't want to say yes the scented bits fine as don't know. Out of interest what scent was it? Also watch out for anything unusual off food etc


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

If you are in the UK, you can phone your vet for advice


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Was just going to add always worth ringing the emergency vet for reassurance and assuming you are registered with a vet that won't cost a penny, mine always ring back within minutes out of hours


----------



## lizziebrewster (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you ! So far she seems okay, hopefully the most it'll give her is a runny tummy. She usually manages to eat loads of bizarre things, but I just thought wax seemed a bit on the dangerous side !!


----------

